# Aircraft carriers



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've just read an article in todays Daily Mail (12th Sept) reporting that BAE and VT are about certain to reopen the shipyards on the Tyne to build the new aircraft carriers. If only, if only .... still it would be nice if it was true, there might even be hope for the old sluice valve factory after all (Jester)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Tmac, if correct that would be wonderful news for the Tyne, if there a submarine version perhaps your old yard could build it (Jester)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom you will get first job there


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i wish the Tyne lads all the very best..............

but if the Barrow experience of B.A.E is anything to go by...........

there would be more work if Tesco opened a new superstore in Newcastle


best regards........


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Reopen yards where there are `yuppie huts` now, & no facilities, pie in the sky I think; still I wish the Tyne all the best, spent some good times there.
Regards,
David


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I have seen reports that some of the units are likely to be built in the rig yards on the Tyne. The units will still be assembled into ships in Rosyth, which yard is after all partially in Gordon's constituancy.(*)) 

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

If this comes to fruittition it is going to be great news for the tyne !!.They may be apartments where some of the shipyards were !!but there is still plenty of shipbuilding areas laying idle It would be nice to see them active again and a lot mor places as well instead of companies taking there orders to france germany and farther afied we have the best shipbuilders in thr woeld (my humble opinion )so why not use them ?????(==D)


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

fred henderson said:


> I have seen reports that some of the units are likely to be built in the rig yards on the Tyne. The units will still be assembled into ships in Rosyth, which yard is after all partially in Gordon's constituancy.(*))
> 
> Fred(Thumb)


To be pedantic, contrary to popular belief Rosyth is not in the constituency of Gordon Brown. His constituency is Dunfermline East, whereas Rosyth is in the Dunfermline West constituency, therefore the local MP for Rosyth (in it's entirety) is William Rennie, who is a LIBERAL DEMOCRAT.
The main reason they're being assembled in Rosyth is that the Dockyard has one of the largest drydocks in the UK, far bigger than anything in Glasgow, Liverpool, Devonport or Portsmouth. The only dock bigger is that of Harland & Wolff, but they were never in contention anyway.
Still I suppose the truth is a bit inconvenient for the likes of the London newspapers.
(Smoke)


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

James_C said:


> To be pedantic, contrary to popular belief Rosyth is not in the constituency of Gordon Brown. His constituency is Dunfermline East, whereas Rosyth is in the Dunfermline West constituency, therefore the local MP for Rosyth (in it's entirety) is William Rennie, who is a LIBERAL DEMOCRAT.
> The main reason they're being assembled in Rosyth is that the Dockyard has one of the largest drydocks in the UK, far bigger than anything in Glasgow, Liverpool, Devonport or Portsmouth. The only dock bigger is that of Harland & Wolff, but they were never in contention anyway.
> Still I suppose the truth is a bit inconvenient for the likes of the London newspapers.
> (Smoke)


I agree Jim. I should have written that a considerable number of Rosyth workers live in Gordons constituency.

Building a ship in a dry dock is not ideal, as there is not much space alongside the structure, unlike the situation in a building dock. The most efficient solution would be to assemble the units in St Nazaire and complete the fitting out in Portsmouth or Devonport!(Hippy)

Of course practicality is out of the question in these matters.[=P] 

Fred(Thumb)


----------

